# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی برق یا مهندسی نفت؟:::::بازار کار

## ramyar

سلام
من امسال کنکور دادم و چون هفت سالی میشه از کنکور و اینا دورم خواستم بدونم الان بازار کدوم یکی از رشته های مهندسی بهتره؟؟؟
به خصوص مهندسی نفت
یه راهنمایی کلی کنین ممنوون
و اینکه آیا مهندسی نفت واسه رفتن خوبه؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

برق بازار کار خیلی بهتری داره. نرم افزاراش رو یاد بگیری راحت تر شغل ب دستت میاد

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> من امسال کنکور دادم و چون هفت سالی میشه از کنکور و اینا دورم خواستم بدونم الان بازار کدوم یکی از رشته های مهندسی بهتره؟؟؟
> به خصوص مهندسی نفت
> یه راهنمایی کلی کنین ممنوون
> و اینکه آیا مهندسی نفت واسه رفتن خوبه؟


چندسال پیش با  یه فارغ التحصیل حرف میزدم میگفت سمتش نیاید اصلا
برق هزاران برابر از نفت بهتره بازار کارش
نفت الان وضع  خوبی نداره اصلا سمتش نرو تا جایی که میتونی
واسه رفتن هم برق بهتره بازم وضعش نسبت به نفت
با نفت هم میشه رفت ولی همه جا نفت خواهان نداره
برای رفتن کامپیوتر و برق خیلی خوبن البته بقیه مهندسیا هم مثل مکانیک عمران و ... هم خوبن اما نفت نسبت به اینا پایینتر قرار میگیره برای رفتن و یا بازار کار داخل کشور حتی

----------


## reza1401

برق جز بهترین های ریاصی_فیزیکه.تا جایی که تا سال ۹۴ اکثریت تک رقمیها و دورقمیها اول برقو میزدن.چندسالی هست که البته رتبه برترا اول کامپیوتر رو میزنن و بعد برق.ولی بازم برق رشته بسیار خوب و تاپیه.تو این رشته درک ریاضی حرف اول رو میزنه.سه تا گرایش اصلی(مخابرات-قدرت-الکترونیک داره)البته کنترل هم هست ولی اون یه جورایی بین رشته ای هم میشه فرصش کرد‌.چون از طریق مکانیک هم میشه واردش شد.درمورد بازار کارش هم بگم گرایش قدرت بیشتر از طریق توانیر جذب نیرو میشن.هرچند شرکت خصوصی هم تو این بخش هست.الکترونبک رشته عالیه ولی بازار کارش تو ایران چندان قوی نیست.مخابرات به دو بخش سیستم و میدان تقسیم میشه.مخابرات سیستم  سخت و تاپه.اگر از یه دانشگاه خوب مدرکشو بگیری به راحتی تو کشورای دیگه هم امکان کار داری.حتی برای ادامه تحصیلم فرصتهای خوبی داری لازمه اش تسلط روی سیگنالها و امارو احتمال ه..مخابرات میدان هم بازار کارش تو صداوسیما و شرکت هایی که مربوط به امور انتن و ماهواره و موارد این جوری باشه امکان اشتغال دارن.خصوصا تو پروژه های نظامی.تسلط روی الکترومعناطیس و امواج باید داشته باشی.

----------


## ramyar

من یه بار از برق انصراف دادم.70واحد پاس کردم.شرایطم نذاشت که ادامه بدم 
الان موندم همون برق رو بخونم یا مهندسیای دیگه
اگه مثلا یه مهندسی باشه که از برق بهتر باشه
مرسی

----------


## ramyar

> برق جز بهترین های ریاصی_فیزیکه.تا جایی که تا سال ۹۴ اکثریت تک رقمیها و دورقمیها اول برقو میزدن.چندسالی هست که البته رتبه برترا اول کامپیوتر رو میزنن و بعد برق.ولی بازم برق رشته بسیار خوب و تاپیه.تو این رشته درک ریاضی حرف اول رو میزنه.سه تا گرایش اصلی(مخابرات-قدرت-الکترونیک داره)البته کنترل هم هست ولی اون یه جورایی بین رشته ای هم میشه فرصش کرد‌.چون از طریق مکانیک هم میشه واردش شد.درمورد بازار کارش هم بگم گرایش قدرت بیشتر از طریق توانیر جذب نیرو میشن.هرچند شرکت خصوصی هم تو این بخش هست.الکترونبک رشته عالیه ولی بازار کارش تو ایران چندان قوی نیست.مخابرات به دو بخش سیستم و میدان تقسیم میشه.مخابرات سیستم  سخت و تاپه.اگر از یه دانشگاه خوب مدرکشو بگیری به راحتی تو کشورای دیگه هم امکان کار داری.حتی برای ادامه تحصیلم فرصتهای خوبی داری لازمه اش تسلط روی سیگنالها و امارو احتمال ه..مخابرات میدان هم بازار کارش تو صداوسیما و شرکت هایی که مربوط به امور انتن و ماهواره و موارد این جوری باشه امکان اشتغال دارن.خصوصا تو پروژه های نظامی.تسلط روی الکترومعناطیس و امواج باید داشته باشی.


من یه بار از برق انصراف دادم.70واحد پاس کردم.شرایطم نذاشت که ادامه بدم
الان موندم همون برق رو بخونم یا مهندسیای دیگه
اگه مثلا یه مهندسی باشه که از برق بهتر باشه
وگرنه به ریاضیات و فیزیک علاقه دارم بیشتر
ولی تو دانشگاه هیچ درسی اندازه سیگنال و سیستم ها اذیتم نکرد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> من امسال کنکور دادم و چون هفت سالی میشه از کنکور و اینا دورم خواستم بدونم الان بازار کدوم یکی از رشته های مهندسی بهتره؟؟؟
> به خصوص مهندسی نفت
> یه راهنمایی کلی کنین ممنوون
> و اینکه آیا مهندسی نفت واسه رفتن خوبه؟


*هیچکدوم 
ولی برق بهتر از نفت هستش نفت اگه بخونی اپلای هم نمیتونی بکنی بنا به تحریم های آمریکا
من یکی از آشنایان نفت تهران قبول شد سال 92 و فوق لیسانس رو رتبه 2 شد و رفت نفت شریف الان نمیتونه بره خارج و داره دکتری میخونه تا بلکه بتونه هیات علمی بشه تو یکی از دانشگاه ها*

----------


## reza1401

> من یه بار از برق انصراف دادم.70واحد پاس کردم.شرایطم نذاشت که ادامه بدم
> الان موندم همون برق رو بخونم یا مهندسیای دیگه
> اگه مثلا یه مهندسی باشه که از برق بهتر باشه
> وگرنه به ریاضیات و فیزیک علاقه دارم بیشتر
> ولی تو دانشگاه هیچ درسی اندازه سیگنال و سیستم ها اذیتم نکرد


خب اگه بخوام دقیق تر بگم باید ببینی با کدوم نوع ریاصی بیشتر حال میکنی.حسابان(پیوسته)یا ریاضی گسسته؟؟اگه علاقه ات به گسسته بیستره مهندسی کامپیوتر که رشته خیلی خوبی هم هست رو بهت پیشنهاد می کنم بزنی.مدار منطقی که تو برق خوندی هم تو کامپیوتر هست.کلا با سیستمهای دیجیتال و برنامه نویسی و دروسی مثل ساختمان داده و اصول سیستم عامل و شبکه ها و معماری کامپیوتر وکامپایلر و...سروکارداری.

اما اگه علاقت به ریاضی پیوسته بود و با انتگرال و مشتق و تابع و حد حال میکنی بیشتر؛بین مهندسی برق و مکانیک انتخاب کن.حالا تو برق نقش ریاضی یه مقدار پررنگتر از مکانیکه.تو مکانیک نقش فیزیک یه خرده پررنگتره نسبت به برق.دروس برق رو که احتمالا چارتش رو میدونی خودت پس نیازی نیست من توصیح بدم.درمورد مکانیک الان گرایش سیالاتش بیشتر روبورسه.یعنی مباحثی شبیه فیزیک دهم ولی در حد خیلی خیلی پیشرفته تر.البته که دروس جامدات هم هست و دینامیک و ارتعاشات و حتی کنترل خطی و مدار هم تو چارت مکانیک وجود داره!من خودم به شخصه بین برق و مکانیک برق رو بیستر دویت دارم.
درمورد سیگنالم که گفتی باید قبلش یه کم مبحث فوریه(تبدیل و سری)رو از روی ریاصی مهندسی بخونی که پیش زمینه تو ذهنت ایجادبشه.سیگنال  بیشتر تاکیدش رو همین کانولوشن و تبدیل لاپلاس و z و فوریه هاست.یه کتاب راهیان ارشد بود مومن زاده مولفش بود اون خیلی مباحث سیگنال رو خوب توصیح داده بود.از ساده به مشکل.

----------


## ramyar

> *هیچکدوم 
> ولی برق بهتر از نفت هستش نفت اگه بخونی اپلای هم نمیتونی بکنی بنا به تحریم های آمریکا
> من یکی از آشنایان نفت تهران قبول شد سال 92 و فوق لیسانس رو رتبه 2 شد و رفت نفت شریف الان نمیتونه بره خارج و داره دکتری میخونه تا بلکه بتونه هیات علمی بشه تو یکی از دانشگاه ها*


به نظرت برق از مکانیک و شیمی هم بهتره؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> من یه بار از برق انصراف دادم.70واحد پاس کردم.شرایطم نذاشت که ادامه بدم 
> الان موندم همون برق رو بخونم یا مهندسیای دیگه
> اگه مثلا یه مهندسی باشه که از برق بهتر باشه
> مرسی


همون برقو برو
با اینکه سخته ولی خب برق بهتره

----------


## ramyar

> خب اگه بخوام دقیق تر بگم باید ببینی با کدوم نوع ریاصی بیشتر حال میکنی.حسابان(پیوسته)یا ریاضی گسسته؟؟اگه علاقه ات به گسسته بیستره مهندسی کامپیوتر که رشته خیلی خوبی هم هست رو بهت پیشنهاد می کنم بزنی.مدار منطقی که تو برق خوندی هم تو کامپیوتر هست.کلا با سیستمهای دیجیتال و برنامه نویسی و دروسی مثل ساختمان داده و اصول سیستم عامل و شبکه ها و معماری کامپیوتر وکامپایلر و...سروکارداری.
> 
> اما اگه علاقت به ریاضی پیوسته بود و با انتگرال و مشتق و تابع و حد حال میکنی بیشتر؛بین مهندسی برق و مکانیک انتخاب کن.حالا تو برق نقش ریاضی یه مقدار پررنگتر از مکانیکه.تو مکانیک نقش فیزیک یه خرده پررنگتره نسبت به برق.دروس برق رو که احتمالا چارتش رو میدونی خودت پس نیازی نیست من توصیح بدم.درمورد مکانیک الان گرایش سیالاتش بیشتر روبورسه.یعنی مباحثی شبیه فیزیک دهم ولی در حد خیلی خیلی پیشرفته تر.البته که دروس جامدات هم هست و دینامیک و ارتعاشات و حتی کنترل خطی و مدار هم تو چارت مکانیک وجود داره!من خودم به شخصه بین برق و مکانیک برق رو بیستر دویت دارم.
> درمورد سیگنالم که گفتی باید قبلش یه کم مبحث فوریه(تبدیل و سری)رو از روی ریاصی مهندسی بخونی که پیش زمینه تو ذهنت ایجادبشه.سیگنال  بیشتر تاکیدش رو همین کانولوشن و تبدیل لاپلاس و z و فوریه هاست.یه کتاب راهیان ارشد بود مومن زاده مولفش بود اون خیلی مباحث سیگنال رو خوب توصیح داده بود.از ساده به مشکل.


حقیقتش من کلا با ریاضی حال میکنم.هم گسسته هم دیفرانسیل.
ولی نمیدونم الان موندم چه رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم بعدا شاید به دردم بخوره
از بین مهندسی شیمی و مکانیک و برق

سیگنال یه استاد داشتیم بدرمونو در آورده بود.یادش به خیر نباشه

----------


## AmirXD

> *هیچکدوم 
> ولی برق بهتر از نفت هستش نفت اگه بخونی اپلای هم نمیتونی بکنی بنا به تحریم های آمریکا
> من یکی از آشنایان نفت تهران قبول شد سال 92 و فوق لیسانس رو رتبه 2 شد و رفت نفت شریف الان نمیتونه بره خارج و داره دکتری میخونه تا بلکه بتونه هیات علمی بشه تو یکی از دانشگاه ها*


داداش نظرت درباره برق و کامپیوتر چیه الان
من بین این دوتا موندم کدوم الویت بالاترم باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش نظرت درباره برق و کامپیوتر چیه الان
> من بین این دوتا موندم کدوم الویت بالاترم باشه


*کامپیوتر اگه قسمت برنامه نویسی علاقه داشته باشی بهتره هم برای رفتن و هم برای موندن ولی خوب باید دانشگاه خوب باشی و خودت هم باید خیلی خوب بخونی 

*

----------


## reza1401

> حقیقتش من کلا با ریاضی حال میکنم.هم گسسته هم دیفرانسیل.
> ولی نمیدونم الان موندم چه رشته ای رو انتخاب کنم بعدا شاید به دردم بخوره
> از بین مهندسی شیمی و مکانیک و برق
> 
> سیگنال یه استاد داشتیم بدرمونو در آورده بود.یادش به خیر نباشه


اگر برنامه نویسی دوست داری  کامپیوتر رو بزن.اگه نه برقو انتخاب کن.بین گرایشهای برقم که تو کامنت بالاتر توضیح دادم د رموردبازار کار و دروسشون.فقط یه نکته بهت بگم.تلاش کن تو دانشگاه خوب یکی از این دو رشته رو قبول بشی.چون اولا اطلاعات اکادمیکت رو بالاترمیبرن و دوما شانس اپلای و احیانا فرصت پیشنهادکاری تو خارج برات راحت تر فراهم میشه.این دور اگه برق قبول شدی یه تحقیقی از دانشجوهای سال بالایی دانشگاهتون بکن ببین استادای خوب تو هردرس کیا هستن.با همونا سعی کن واحد بگیری.درمورد تطبیق نمراتت بگم اگه دانشگاه قبلیت دولتی بوده هر درسی که بالای ۱۲ گرفته باشی تو سه-چهارترم اولت رو برات تطبیق میزنن و نیازی نیست دوباره پاسشون کنی‌

----------


## ramyar

> داداش نظرت درباره برق و کامپیوتر چیه الان
> من بین این دوتا موندم کدوم الویت بالاترم باشه


کامپیوتر هم درساش آسون تره نسبت به برق هم جذابیت بیشتری داره
خوبیشم اینه یه قسمتشو میگیری و میری جلو
مثلا شبکه و امنیت،بازی سازی،ماشین،هوش مصنوعی و .....
پیشرفتشم دست خودته.با یه لپ تاپ هرچی دوس داری تمرین میکنی،پروژه میگیری

----------


## ramyar

> *کامپیوتر اگه قسمت برنامه نویسی علاقه داشته باشی بهتره هم برای رفتن و هم برای موندن ولی خوب باید دانشگاه خوب باشی و خودت هم باید خیلی خوب بخون
> 
> *


 درسته واقعا.تو کامپیوتر باید خوب بخونی و کد زیاد بزنی

----------

